# Macbook Pro Users...Anyone Had This Issue??



## Bill Ballard (Aug 7, 2020)

My MacBook Pro 15" SD card reader will read standard SD cards from my cameras (FujiFilm X100F, Canon 6D Mark II, Canon G7X Mark II, etc.) with no issues, but is now having a lot of difficulty with Micro SD Cards. I tried five different SD Card adapters before the micro SD card mounted and read the stills and vids I shot yesterday. I live on my sailboat, in the harsh marine environment, so I suspect corrosion may be an issue on the card contacts. Since standard SD cards mount and read just fine, I'm thinking the issue is with the card adapter...but to have four fail all at once seems extraordinary. 

Any other MacBook Pro users had their SD card reader suddenly get very picky??


----------



## clee01l (Aug 7, 2020)

SD  Cards are of three generations SD, *SDHC* and *SDXC.   All card readers will read  SD which is the oldest specification.   Only a SDXC card reader will read the latest spec.    Could this be your problem?   If your card is one of the newer specs, then the SD  card reader won't read it.  If the Card reader is spect to read SDHD and/or SDXC, then the adapter also needs to match the microSD card type.   Could this be your problem?*


----------



## Bill Ballard (Aug 7, 2020)

clee01l said:


> SD  Cards are of three generations SD, *SDHC* and *SDXC.   All card readers will read  SD which is the oldest specification.   Only a SDXC card reader will read the latest spec.    Could this be your problem?   If your card is one of the newer specs, then the SD  card reader won't read it.  If the Card reader is spect to read SDHD and/or SDXC, then the adapter also needs to match the microSD card type.   Could this be your problem?*



Thanks for the quick reply - I thought of that; however, none of these cards/reader adapters are new. The Micro SD cards are used in my GoPro cameras and my drone. I've been using them since 2017 or so with zero issues. The cards are working fine in camera, so the issue seems to be with the reader adapters. The newest cards I purchased at the end of 2019...but they're not micro and are also working fine.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 7, 2020)

If the cards are functioning in the GoPro,  then you need to try another adapter or another card reader  or both to isolate which is defective.


----------



## Bill Ballard (Aug 7, 2020)

clee01l said:


> If the cards are functioning in the GoPro,  then you need to try another adapter or another card reader  or both to isolate which is defective.



I'm going to pick up an external card reader this afternoon. I was able to pull the images and videos I shot yesterday by using a Lexar card reader adapter - the Micro SD Cards from the camera are Sandisk - but to deepen the mystery, the Sandisk adapters are working normally in my wife's PC...

These are the days when I really miss my film and darkroom!!


----------



## Bill Ballard (Aug 7, 2020)

UPDATE:

New external card reader, and all is working fine. The reader is a SanDisk unit, that will read CF (of which I have none), SD and Micro SD up to current generations of cards. And, it will read Micro SD cards without needing an adapter. 

It's very curious that it was only the SanDisk adapters not working in my Mac, but they worked fine on My wife's PC...but the Lexar adapter worked with no issues in both the Mac and PC. However, for the immediate future, it seems resolved. 

I'm going to dig into this a bit. It's just too odd to escape my curiosity!


----------



## Mihaela (Aug 27, 2020)

I had the same problem.. My MBP did not recognize my SDHC card. It worked after installing an update. 

Click on the Apple in the upper left corner of the screen.
Select "Software *Update*..."
Any updates available will be listed and able to be downloaded or you will be told your software is up to date.
Your memory card slot should work fine now.


----------



## Bill Ballard (Aug 27, 2020)

Thanks - the updates are current - and the issue I was having was only with Micro SD card adapters...and particularly, SanDisk adapters. Lexar adapters and standard SD cards, (SanDisk, Lexar), read just fine. It seems that, remarkably enough, all of my SanDisk adapters failed nearly simultaneously. 

The external card read i purchased has solved the problem. I have had an issue with the USB ports on the MBP not reading on occasion, but a restart solves that issue.


----------

